# Supplemental side lighting



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2012)

I have two lightweight aluminum hoods attached to a 400w and a 430w.  Will hanging them "sideways" so that they project light on to opposite sides of the garden do any good?  I will be using a 1000w for the main (top) lighting.


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2012)

I would rather hang them all from the top.

They would be taking up to much growing space in my situation. Unless you enlarge your grow area, then that would be defeating the 1000 watter.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2012)

maybe angling them  at 45 degree's inward would add some benefit...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 14, 2012)

Yup put the 1000 in middlle and ifin yual like this other good pilgrem said have some extra room fire the light in on angle and it will help also give the body yur ladies the lightrthey be hopin fur. But if no room hang hight with the 1000 the more the marrier good luck trail yual walkin friend hopin it ends well fur ya

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (May 14, 2012)

2 400's will always help, your gonna add 85-100,000 lumens too your space, from the side or from up top, go for it, if temps arent an issue go vertical bare bulb with them, LOL jmo.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 14, 2012)

Props for all the replies.  Seeing pics of vertical bare bulbs was what gave me the idea.  I _have_ actually hung the 400 hood at a 45 degree angle, but I couldn't really tell what the results were beacuse I had nothing to which to compare it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2012)

Just be sure the light hits the top side of the leaves. If it hits the underside it will cause streaching


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 14, 2012)

I use 2 lights in my cabinets set at about 35degree angles so that they oppose each other and cast light from opposing angles to eliminate shadowing down into the canopy which feeds the plants better, IMO.


----------



## ston-loc (May 14, 2012)

Nothing to add yyz, and not to hijack but question on that last post Ozzy. Wouldnt topsides turn to face the light? I've thought it was rad watching my plants actually change directions outside following the sun.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 14, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I use 2 lights in my cabinets set at about 35degree angles so that they oppose each other and cast light from opposing angles to eliminate shadowing down into the canopy which feeds the plants better, IMO.



I do about that same thing. But I have lights off from each side of my center main light. And I dont bother using them till its into bud production.
Seems to work pretty well for me.


----------

